# Police Searching For Missing Siblings, 5 & 6, In Jacksonville



## Laela (Dec 16, 2019)

*Jacksonville Sheriff | Both parents were home when children went missing, family cooperating with police*
"Foul play could be a factor ... we just don't know." Jacksonville Sheriff Mike Williams

Author: First Coast News Staff
Published: 11:11 AM EST December 16, 2019
Updated: 6:16 PM EST December 16, 2019


Jacksonville Sheriff Mike Williams is urging residents in the area where two children went missing Sunday to search their properties. "Under trailers, abandoned cars," he said during a news conference Monday.

Williams said the parents of 6-year-old Braxton Williams and 5-year-old Bri'ya Williams were home when the children disappeared at about 11:30 a.m.

"The family has been and remains cooperative," Williams said. "Right now everything is an option."

JSO released an incident report Monday, nearly 24 hours after Braxton and Bri'ya were last seen playing in a front yard in the Paradise Village mobile home park.

The children's father, Bryan Williams, told officers he was outside setting up for a bar-b-cue and the children were outside with him, according to the report. He told officers he noticed his two children were no longer outside with him at about noon and he tried to find them.

Bryan Williams called 911 to report them missing, the report states.

JSO Public Information Officer Christian Hancock said Sunday family members searched for an extended period of time before reporting them missing to JSO at around 1:30 p.m.






Braxton & Bri'ya Williams

Related: *Sheriff: ‘We have found nothing’ in search for 2 children*


----------



## Laela (Dec 16, 2019)

How odd two kids disappear like that.. I hope they find them quick!

What's going on in Jax?


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 17, 2019)

Sad to say that with the way things have been happening lately, I don't anticipate a good outcome at all.


----------



## Laela (Dec 17, 2019)

An older white guy driving around play SpongeBob music? This is getting bizarre...

*______________________*
*Police search for vehicle in connection with missing Jacksonville children*
*Search for 6-year-old Braxton Williams and his 5-year-old sister, Bri’ya, passes critical 48-hour mark*

*JACKSONVILLE, Fla* – Police are asking for help to find *a white, four-door car playing loud children’s music* as the search for 6-year-old Braxton Williams and his 5-year-old sister, Bri’ya, passes the crucial 48-hour mark.

An Amber Alert remains in effect for the two children who went missing from their Whitehouse mobile home community on Jacksonville’s Westside.

Jacksonville Sheriff’s Office Chief of Investigations T.K. Waters said tips from the community pointed them to the vehicle, which they believe was driven by an older white man.

A woman named Kayla who lives in the neighborhood told News4Jax the community had been concerned about a man driving around playing music.
_*
“Last week, my kids were out playing, and I guess the lady across the street saw a white male in his 60s was staring at my kids playing," Kayla said. “She said he was staring at them, and then drove up a little bit and then blared ‘SpongeBob’ music and put it in reverse and came back to where my kids were as if like he was trying to catch their attention.”*_

Waters said they want to ask the driver of the white vehicle some questions.

“We’re looking at every possibility," Waters said. “We are more than concerned. We’re going to continue to search.”

As of 11:30 a.m. Tuesday, Waters said, investigators had searched over 430 homes in the community, 130 acres and 20 bodies of water, using air units and K-9s. The dogs have not picked up any scents, Waters said

He said the family continues to be 100% cooperative.

Investigators planned to continue the search at 11 a.m. Tuesday but were interrupted when dozens of volunteers showed up to help.

Officer Christian Hancock told News4Jax that weather conditions were deteriorating in the area and while they appreciate the support, they don’t need any citizen volunteers at this time.

According to JSO, Braxton and Bri’ya were reported missing by a family member about 1:30 p.m. Sunday. They were last seen about 11:30 a.m. while playing in the front yard of a home at the Paradise Village Mobile Home Park off Beaver just east of Chaffee Road. The Florida Department of Law Enforcement issued the Amber Alert about 5:15 p.m.

Braxton’s and Bri’ya’s disappearance has resonated with local families, including those who live nearby. Dozens of volunteers joined authorities when the search started Sunday and continued to search Monday night. Many offered prayers and expressed hope the children will be found safely.

Some parents News4Jax spoke to say they’re fearing the worst; that the children could have been abducted. They’re still hoping the children will be found alive. In a Monday afternoon press conference, Jacksonville Sheriff Mike Williams said searchers “have found nothing.”

As the search continues for Braxton and Bri’ya, investigators will be checking in on sexual predators and offenders who live nearby.

Within a 2-mile radius of the Paradise Village mobile home park, where the two children were reportedly last seen Sunday, there are 30 registered sexual offenders and predators.

Copyright 2019 by WJXT News4Jax - All rights reserved.


----------



## Laela (Dec 17, 2019)

Children were found safe... !

*Missing Jacksonville siblings are found, Florida police said*


----------



## 1QTPie (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank goodness.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 17, 2019)

So glad to hear they are ok


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 17, 2019)

They don't seem harmed. 

They did well to survive while lost for three days!

Now I would them tbe riot act about wandering off.


----------



## Laela (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm no conspiracy theorist ... _well, sometimes lol_... but there's a gnawing feeling about this story. I couldn't be happier they found those babies but considering they were found 400 yards from the house in an old pump house and folks had dogs and covered a wide swath..wouldn't they have found the kids sooner? The news went from a suspicious white man driving around blaring children's music to "Good News, we found them!" within a couple of hours is suspect. IJS

Still I'm glad the kids are found!


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 19, 2019)

Laela said:


> I'm no conspiracy theorist ... _well, sometimes lol_... but there's a gnawing feeling about this story. I couldn't be happier they found those babies but considering they were found 400 yards from the house in an old pump house and folks had dogs and covered a wide swath..wouldn't they have found the kids sooner? The news went from a suspicious white man driving around blaring children's music to "Good News, we found them!" within a couple of hours is suspect. IJS
> 
> Still I'm glad the kids are found!




Yes, I didnt believe those kids were found only 400 yards  away, so I pulled up pictures of how far 1200 ft away is and it's a farther than I thought. But being that they were gone three days and all of those volunteers combing through the area, then the kids should have been found by the first or second day because the distance is not that far.

I think someone put them there.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes, that seemed very odd to me too. Maybe the description of the white van had the owner shook so he put them back unharmed when no one was around.  The kids are old enough to say if they were with someone (even though the boy, I think, is autistic).


----------



## Laela (Dec 20, 2019)

...my thought as well.




dancinstallion said:


> I think someone put them there.


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 24, 2019)

Naaah..something doesn't sound right. 400 ft away and I'm yelling your name you better answer me!


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 26, 2019)

I cannot believe the cops and family are buying the story.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 26, 2019)

I hope the children were examined thoroughly after their return.


----------



## Laela (Dec 26, 2019)

Since the family was "cooperating" with the police.. sounds more like the family was buying the cops' story or some agreement may have taken place. One for the mystery books



Ganjababy said:


> I cannot believe the cops and family are buying the story.


----------

